# Piranha in bags of water for travel



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

It always makes me so nervous when transporting fish in bags of water. I'm afriad they are going to run out of oxygen. So my question is... How long can they survive in a bag of water? Is there something I can add for longer trips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could keep them in a cooler that would prob keep the temerature better and you can open it to add more oxygen you can also add an airstone


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

my local fish store said that a fish can last as long as 4 hours in a bag!!...i dont know if this is correct but ive travelled an hour and a half with a p in a bad and he was completely fine!!


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

when i first bought my p's from lfs they were in bag for 30 mins or so till i got home they were fine
i just moved 3 hours put them in rubbermaid cooler worked out great


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bag buddies....don't use cooler water...that would be stressful....tank water is supposed to be used, and if you are transporting P's bigger than 1"...you should not use bags......Rubbermaid storage containers are prefered by most. And why are you moving fish often enough to make a post about it???...lol


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm picking up some piranhas that are 3 hours away and I was wondering what would be the best way to go about it.



Leasure1 said:


> Bag buddies....don't use cooler water...that would be stressful....tank water is supposed to be used, and if you are transporting P's...you should not use bags......Rubbermaid is prefered by most. And why are you moving fish often enough to make a post about it???...lol


[/quote]


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

some don't sell them, some do, but I think they all put them in the fish bags when you buy them, so you can ask them to sell you some.....1 tab per gallon


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

You can always buy a big plastic container, an DC/AC adapter and hook up the air pump to that. In fact I'm going to do that tomorrow for T-Bone to get a new home.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i think they would be fine without the air pump but if u want to spend a little money do what wingman said


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You can't transport piranhas in plastic bags without having them in a plastic container with slits cut into it and then THAT inside the bag.

Depending on the size and number of fish, I prefer plastic buckets or small garbage cans (That have never had garbage in them before of course...)

If it's going to be a long trip, you can purchase a battery powered pump, tube and airstone for pretty cheap.


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

bootdink said:


> my local fish store said that a fish can last as long as 4 hours in a bag!!...i dont know if this is correct but ive travelled an hour and a half with a p in a bad and he was completely fine!!


Piranhas are usually exported in bags of water. They can easily survive a day or two (luckily, or we wouldn't have them here in Europe). Don't feed them a couple days before the trip, to make sure they won't pollute the water too much. You have to make sure they have enough oxygen, but it's also important to stop them from biting through the bag.

Either place the bag(s) in a small container, or use double bags with newspapers between them.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

2 days in a sealed up bag???


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, as long as you have enough oxygen in it. There are threads on this forum about piranhas surviving shipment delays of a few days, can't find it right now though.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

less water, more oxygen big bag the better im guessing...double up the bags..unless they are made for piranhas...heh. and a tab.


----------

